# Las Vegas shooting.



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Las Vegas: Active shooter reported near Mandalay Bayhttp://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-41466116


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the update @fangfarrier


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shooter identified. 

Stephen Paddock: Who was the Mandalay Bay attacker and what was his motive? - The Telegraphhttps://apple.news/AE-09divPRRqC_b_OG9XSig


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Shooter identified.
> 
> Stephen Paddock: Who was the Mandalay Bay attacker and what was his motive? - The Telegraphhttps://apple.news/AE-09divPRRqC_b_OG9XSig
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


someone is posting elsewhere - that Israeli sources have this guy as a Muslim convert and radical as hell ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> someone is posting elsewhere - that Israeli sources have this guy as a Muslim convert and radical as hell ....


Boy, that'd be a big surprize there.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Annie said:


> Boy, that'd be a big surprize there.


 Too early to be making those statements. Time will tell us.
Horrible day.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Too early to be making those statements. Time will tell us.
> Horrible day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Early reports indicated he was a Muslim convert.

I don't trust early reports. They are usually flawed.

I don't trust later reports. They are usually prepared.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> Early reports indicated he was a Muslim convert.
> 
> I don't trust early reports. They are usually flawed.
> 
> I don't trust later reports. They are usually prepared.


they got hold of the shooter's brother (him & Mom live in FL) - supposedly the shooter had neither religious or political affiliations or any radical thoughts .... but .... that's not uncommon to hear from the family - the Unibomber was the same same ....

another ???? - early reports were saying the coppers knew this guy backwards & forwards - NOW - no paperwork on the guy - ????????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> they got hold of the shooter's brother (him & Mom live in FL) - supposedly the shooter had neither religious or political affiliations or any radical thoughts .... but .... that's not uncommon to hear from the family - the Unibomber was the same same ....
> 
> another ???? - early reports were saying the coppers knew this guy backwards & forwards - NOW - no paperwork on the guy - ????????


Just posted a link in the other thread.
Smells like left-wing radicalism.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Early reports indicated he was a Muslim convert.
> 
> I don't trust early reports. They are usually flawed.
> 
> I don't trust later reports. They are usually prepared.


This is SO true.

Dave Cullen wrote a book called "Columbine" about the shooting in Colorado years ago, and the book was the first one to REALLY tell what actually happened, every single prepper should read that book. If you listened to media reports at the time, then time past and you got away from the situation, then I can tell you virtually everything you think you know about that situation is dead wrong, other than the fact that 13 people were killed by two evil other people.

Early information was dead wrong, COMPLETELY wrong. Then the cover up started, and this book explains exactly how the local law enforcement acted (just read the book, I don't want to go into it but let's just say their "investigation" is one that shouldn't be held up as as sterling example of how to do it).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> This is SO true.
> 
> Dave Cullen wrote a book called "Columbine" about the shooting in Colorado years ago, and the book was the first one to REALLY tell what actually happened, every single prepper should read that book. If you listened to media reports at the time, then time past and you got away from the situation, then I can tell you virtually everything you think you know about that situation is dead wrong, other than the fact that 13 people were killed by two evil other people.
> 
> Early information was dead wrong, COMPLETELY wrong. Then the cover up started, and this book explains exactly how the local law enforcement acted (just read the book, I don't want to go into it but let's just say their "investigation" is one that shouldn't be held up as as sterling example of how to do it).


I suspect you are like me in that you viewed the book, _1984_, as more than just a fiction novel.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I suspect you are like me in that you viewed the book, _1984_, as more than just a fiction novel.


George Orwell was a very smart man.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

fox news live..

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/10/0...0-dead-more-than-400-injured-in-massacre.html


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Tiny Oriental (Asian) Woman being sought as an accomplice to the Recent convert to Islam Shooter ?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

This shooting will break the back of many RINOs and you will hear a bipartisan call for AWB 2 this week .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

So far from what I can tell there is nothing fishy about this guy - I do not trust any less-than-mainstream sources, of course there are going to be people saying he is a "2A Originalist Terrorist" or "Recent Islamic Convert" - that is all false dissemination - while I may not like the MSM - they still have a more robust network to gather SIGINT/HUMINT versus some fat, cheeto-covered neckbeard sitting in his mom's basement churning out crap.

The guy had one citation in the last 7-10 years (I don't know how long it takes for those to fall off), he had an arbitration settlement with a hotel he sued, the guy was a gambler/old Nevada dude who liked to go to shows and hit the slots - no different than most people.

What I do know is this guy planned this out - I am not sure how many concerts are held in range of hotels, there are a few here in Columbus, OH like that but not a whole bunch, I think Justin Aldean and any contemporary country music is horrible, but I am sure he did not decide to attack based on the quality of music (maybe he did?) - but to pick out a hotel facing where the place will be and attacking near the end of the set before pyro was set to go off? Pretty good....he also had hallway surveillance setup, and wasn't planning on going with the cops. My tin-foil is saying CIA, but I know it's probably not.

As far as firepower I have watched about 7 different videos on Instagram, Twitter and the main news sources - the first strings sounded like a .30 cal - faster than a 60 or PKM, PROPERLY converted a AR-15/AK47 to full-auto is not that hard at all if you have the machining knowledge, there are the typical idiots spouting off "oh you need a Class 4 [wrong] permit and to shave down the firing pin and put oil on it" and all of that Hollywood crap, but seriously, you can buy the prints online and drill it on a mill, or use a jig and slap an auto FCG in either set. He probably had ARs and AKs (or RPKs) that he converted and had a bunch of mags.

Shows you how much damage a relatively untrained individual can do in a short amount of time - the cops Time on Target was 7 minutes, you know what gave him away? SMOKE ALARM - home boy was cooking off rounds so fast the alarm went off, cops did a demo breach, they were not playing games. So in 7 minutes, with 5-15 second pauses of reloads and some misses he managed to hit almost 500 people - photos and reports on the ground that those dead were either hit in the head, or took multiple rounds to the chest...x39 isn't the most reliable given the distance, but imagine what 2 shooters could do? Or if he didn't have his smoke alarm on?

Other thoughts, those proclaiming their utmost tactical expertise were saying to return fire...with what? Your little Glock? I was LOOKING for the muzzle flash and couldn't find it, yeah video quality is typically bad, but the shape of the building the lighting...unless you had A LOT of time and space and a randomly keep a .30 cal or higher precision rifle with great glass or NVD/Thermal optics - no one was engaging him from the ground at all. Funny how everyone gets a hero complex on Monday Morning (ironic that it IS Monday Morning, perfect time to QB this)

Also, why the hell didn't people get off the X? Saw a lot of squatting, a lot of crying, a lot of screaming - not a lot of running initially.

This is yet another reason why I do not go off to big events, plus, can't get killed if you listen to good music in the comfort of your home.

Just my $0.02 - the Dems are ready to snatch up weapons already, in a way this shows that these dumb things like the NFA DON'T work - while the conversion is not in most people's wheelhouse, it can still be done.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow very sad event. Not really knowing why just ads fuel to the fire. It's great hillary isn't president since she can't offer condolences without calling for gun control.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Every person this Guy interacted with in last 24 Months will be Interviewed or contacted , it will come out if this Guy (Converted to Islam) (Was another "When Liberals Attack " like GOP Baseball practice shooter) (Hated Country Music ) ( had issues with the Concert Promoter ... I would love to know which Country his significant other is visiting now (She/he is out of the Country)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As for why we have to wait. Big question they keep saying he had automatic weapons as in more that one. Full Auto weapons are not easy to come by. There will be more to that part of the story.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Saw this on another forum. Thought it was interesting/strange.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Remember, good people, Denton is right, early reports are almost always dead wrong.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Who knew?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This is insane and part of the reason why i prep. So many things going on in this world.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SGG said:


> Who knew?


I've noticed the ones politicizing this are all liberals. We all knew they would. Just thought they might have a little decency and wait. You know their mantra "never let a good tragedy go to waste".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

From the sounds of the gunfire, I am guessing that he used an AK47. It had that chug to it, and he probably made it full auto himself. He could not have picked a better ambush site; he must have known that the concert was scheduled, and that there would be 30,000 people there. He was just an evil man, and he was worthless. Well, that is my 2 cents.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

Anybody know what kind of weapon he used ? Sounded like a fullauto 308


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I've noticed the ones politicizing this are all liberals. We all knew they would. Just thought they might have a little decency and wait. You know their mantra "never let a good tragedy go to waste".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Obviously I can't help but notice the author was a woman.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounded to me like a crank operated M1919 30 cal. The speed of fire varied from fast to slightly slower then fast again. If you listen really closely. Plus way to many rounds fired with no stopping or reloading. Could be a beta drum on a AR, but it sure didn't sound like it to me.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Sounded to me like a crank operated M1919 30 cal. The speed of fire varied from fast to slightly slower then fast again. If you listen really closely. Plus way to many rounds fired with no stopping or reloading. Could be a beta drum on a AR, but it sure didn't sound like it to me.


A crank is exactly what I thought! I just did not know such a thing actually existed...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am wondering if it was not belt feed. We now know it had money so if he wanted it bad enough he could have purchased just about anything.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am wondering if it was not belt feed. We now know it had money so if he wanted it bad enough he could have purchased just about anything.


The sounds I heard on a video were definitely not a 5.56, such as an AR.
And I agree with Smitty, it sure sounded belt fed to me.
I heard maybe 20 to 30 rounds in a solid burst in the recording. An AK with the trigger held back, rather than fired in short bursts, would be hard to control. Unless the shooter used the old trick of detaching the butt end of the sling and standing on it.

An AK, fitted with 75 round drums (or larger) would initially be heavy enough to control muzzle climb. But a number of combat vets I heard interviewed said that it seemed to come in a hundred round bursts, then a pause as if reloading. Link belt ammo traditionally comes in 100 round belts.

Since all full auto weapons owned by civilians in the US must be registered with the Feds, and since the Gun Control Act of 1986 limited full auto weapons to those already in existence, the FBI will know soon, or already do, where those weapons came from. And if they were part of Operation Fast And Furious, that info will be hidden from the public.

Also, some witnesses thought there may have been multiple shooters.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most Ar15's converted to full auto will not last 500 rounds full auto. With out a failure. Distance echo's have away of making a weapon sound different.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Distance echo's have away of making a weapon sound different.


Especially in a concert venue that is designed to amplify sound anyway.

Fox is reporting he had several AR-15s and AK-47s in the hotel room. They also reported some of them were outfitted with "bump stocks". So maybe load up 5-6 rifles, bump fire one dry, grab the next and repeat? Personally, I think it is impossible to draw any conclusions from the video or sound recordings.

I love a good conspiracy as much as the next guy. But sometimes, things are exactly as they appear to be. I am thinking this might be one of those cases. This seems to me to be some loser that wanted to kill himself and did not have the balls to do it the traditional way so he decided to do it in a blaze of glory.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The alleged perp seems to have nothing in his background to indicate something like this would even be possible.
His brother said he must have just "snapped". But the planning that went into this was not of someone who suddenly "snapped" out of a clear blue sky.

I've been around long enough, seen our government at work enough, to wonder if he was just a ringer? Like Lee Harvey Oswald?

There is no straight reporting on my meager over-the-air TV reception. They are just rambling on about the victims. Yeah, I have empathy, but where's the hard news?
Tomorrow I'll have to check out c-span.org and see if they have unadulterated sheriff's news conferences.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The alleged perp seems to have nothing in his background to indicate something like this would even be possible.
> His brother said he must have just "snapped". But the planning that went into this was not of someone who suddenly "snapped" out of a clear blue sky.
> 
> I've been around long enough, seen our government at work enough, to wonder if he was just a ringer? Like Lee Harvey Oswald?
> ...


Not that they'd tell us something was found but what if the autopsy shows the guy had been dead before the time the shooting started? For all we know the "shooter" could've been just a dead body and the real shooter got out of dodge before cops arrived. A bit tin foil hat I know but anything is possible at this point.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

at this point I don't think it really matters what he used, all they are focusing on is the number of guns found in the room and all the victims and how terrified all the people in the concert crowd was at the time, that's about it.
so his daddy was a bank robber the shooter made it to 64 with no criminal history other than his dad. something smells fishy and it isn't my sardines.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> at this point I don't think it really matters what he used, all they are focusing on is the number of guns found in the room and all the victims and how terrified all the people in the concert crowd was at the time, that's about it.
> so his daddy was a bank robber the shooter made it to 64 with no criminal history other than his dad. something smells fishy and it isn't my sardines.


Well, he's dead, so.....

There's only one side to be heard.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no his side was heard -over and over and over again all freaking day long it when something like this rattatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatat over and over on all channels and youtubes and anything having to do with reporting


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Especially in a concert venue that is designed to amplify sound anyway.
> 
> Fox is reporting he had several AR-15s and AK-47s in the hotel room. They also reported some of them were outfitted with "bump stocks". So maybe load up 5-6 rifles, bump fire one dry, grab the next and repeat? Personally, I think it is impossible to draw any conclusions from the video or sound recordings.
> 
> I love a good conspiracy as much as the next guy. But sometimes, things are exactly as they appear to be. I am thinking this might be one of those cases. This seems to me to be some loser that wanted to kill himself and did not have the balls to do it the traditional way so he decided to do it in a blaze of glory.


Yup. Millionaires are typically losers.

Something is wrong with the picture.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How much brass will they find in the hotel room?

600 people shot in 10 minutes. That's one hit/second. At 400 yds even shooting into a crowd it's unlikely every shot hit someone.

Think he had something like an M60?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Well from what I have gathered as facts they found ANTIFA writings in his room and he was well off enough to have some toys laying around. And he was a liberal on the left. I knew these liberals would be doing this, I so called it. Riots in the streets, jumping off bridges and mass shootings. I said that 2 years ago.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Sounds about right Leon.... Could of guessed it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yup. Millionaires are typically losers.
> 
> Something is wrong with the picture.


Anybody that is shooting up 250+ innocent people is a loser, regardless of what his bank statement says.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is an attack against Whites. My guess is the work of antifa/BLM who believes in the white privilege crap that the snowflakes always cry about. This moron is a supporter


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Fear coupled with ignorance is producing some truly amusing theories.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You should know.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Fear coupled with ignorance is producing some truly amusing theories.


Of course you would find this amusing. But it does fit your agenda doesn't it?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Fear coupled with ignorance is producing some truly amusing theories.


Another "When Liberals Attack " incident (Like the GOP Baseball practice shooter) , I could tell his Brother (Union Macher and Liberal Democrat) was in CYA mode in interviews ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's becoming more and more clear to me that this country does not suffer from a gun problem.
It suffers from a "liberals with guns" problem.

Sound and reasonable people see the gun as a tool. It can be used in various ways, and some of them can cause great harm.
Unsound and completely unreasonable people see the gun as only a machine intended for killing people.
When the first group gets hold of a firearm, they think of all the possible things they could do to have a safe and enjoyable time, or how they can protect themselves from violence.
When the second group gets hold of one, they only consider how many people it could kill.

Just watch these commentators. (I refuse to call them journalists anymore)
They ONLY speak about the killing capacity if firearms. Any firearm. They are consumed with the destructive possibilities, and nothing else.
Anything and everything associated with firearms is just another means to increased destructive output. A silencer, a flash hider, a pistol grip, a shoulder stock, a barrel shroud, a sling... literally anything that can accessorize a gun MUST be intended to increase body count, in their deranged minds.

This is why we will never be able to come to any actual compromise with them.
This is why we cannot allow liberals access to firearms. If congress started thinking about *that* restriction, it might be a gun control measure I could get behind.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> It's becoming more and more clear to me that this country does not suffer from a gun problem.
> It suffers from a "liberals with guns" problem.
> 
> Sound and reasonable people see the gun as a tool. It can be used in various ways, and some of them can cause great harm.
> ...


I'm telling you we need to ban liberals, if this keeps happening and they don't have any white middle class Trump supporters in the mix it's going to become quite obvious to everyone who the real problem is. Liberals are already digging their graves, alienating their own democrats nonstop since the election, now they had to put special anti-suicide fences on the George Washington bridge, now the libs are taking up guns and shooting the asses off anyone they see-INCLUDING other liberals, how much you wanna bet me at least 1 of those victims voted for hillary or bernie. Behavior like this will only alienate even other liberals. if they want to see their hopes and dreams for a commie amerika erased they're doing a better job than I could god knows.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 21, 2017)

986. My analysis on Stephen Paddock (10/14/2017)

The gunman of Las Vegas shooting case is described as a gray-man:
No criminal record.
No political ties.
No religious affiliation.
No history of mental illness.
No history of violence
That also fits for a figure works for intelligence unit such like FBI.



> Paddock worked for the federal government from about 1975 to 1985. He was a letter carrier for the U.S. Postal Service from 1976 to 1978. After that, he worked for six years as an Internal Revenue Service agent, until 1984. Then, he was a federal auditor for one year, in 1985, focusing on defense contractors. Towards the end of the 1980s, Paddock worked for three years as an internal auditor for a company that later merged to form Lockheed Martin.[15] His work career after this period is not entirely clear. He is known to have run a real-estate business with his brother Eric.[16]
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Paddock


It's not so easy to find a job in those offices yet he jumped among them. That means he had a special background. Then he went into real estate business.

FBI and DEA have no fat budget. Most operation fund comes from victim's. (see #8)



> 8. FBI's profit
> 
> Everything shows that law enforcement agent use isotope money tracing if you have cash savings at home. But how could they steal from innocent people?
> 
> Later I learned from 'National Geography' (1961, June) In article " FBI: public friend number one ". ' Mr. Hoover prides upon the "profit" it shows annually. During fiscal 1960 the FBI received $113,600,000 in operating funds. Fines, savings, and recoveries of stolen property and contraband in cases investigated by the FBI amounted to $142,822,244, or $1.25 returned for every dollar invested by the taxpayer.' It's that 'profit' chase makes FBI a looter. It's that black box practise makes FBI closed and untouchable and new high tech weapons killing without trace makes them ruthless. How do you expect them be in justice while their purpose is pursuing 'profit'?


And I found the Feds made a large profit from real estates business.



> 430. Monopoly the house in north San Jose (8/25/2006)
> 
> .....
> 
> 3. The most important thing is that housing market becomes the best way for Feds to make a profit. They take it as a business. e.g. In my community, a 4 bedroom single family house in 1991 was about 200k. (When Feds started to buy in. The first stage) In 1997, the price went up to high 200k. (when Feds started to buy in house in large scale, the second stage) Now the price is about 600k. If they bought a house in 1991 with 20k down payment, the profit is 400k. (Or 100k after deduct 15 years housing cost if the house haven't been rent off.)


Stephen Paddock might then worked for the Feds as its housing business team member. News said he gambles big in casino. Because the money came too easy and it's not his? He probably lost his life as a scapegoat for this reason.

/katsung.forumotion.com/t14-985-las-vegas-shooting-is-a-false-flag


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, Kat, I thought you seemed familiar.

Are you here to blast this site with plugs for your site? Cease and desist, please.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ban his ass.:vs_smirk:

Hey, I don't plug my business here, why the hell should he.

Those ISP, MAC numbers are a bitch.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ban his ass.:vs_smirk:
> 
> Hey, I don't plug my business here, why the hell should he.
> 
> Those ISP, MAC numbers are a bitch.:vs_laugh:


You've been here forever. You SHOULD plug your business so that we can do business with someone we trust!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

WAS THE 'LONE WOLF" LAS VEGAS MASSACRE REALLY A FALSE FLAG TO COVER AN ASSASSINATION ATTEMPT ON SAUDI CROWN PRINCE?
DECEMBER 23, 2017 | KENNETH SCHORTGEN JR | SECRETSOFTHEFED.COM | 7,496 VIEWS
Top Tier Gear USA
vegas
After the events of Sandy Hook, we already know that any mass murder shootings will always be covered up quickly by Federal law enforcement, even to the extent of co-opting and silencing local authorities.
And this was even evident in the more recent Las Vegas massacre where an FBI handler was whispering in the ear of the city's Sheriff 'Don't go there' when asked a pertinent question by the media.
Video on FBI controlling narrative for Local Sheriff
And with so many other accounts of there being multiple shooters, gates locked so that people couldn't escape the carnage, and too many other obvious questions such as shootings occurring in other casino's not within range of 'Paddock's' hotel room window, what remains is a why are so many details about the event being covered up, and even more, was Stephen Paddock really just a scapegoat for an even more sinister event?
What the media failed to every mention was that at the time of the Las Vegas Massacre, the highly controversial Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia, Muhammed Bin Salman, was in a resort at the same time as the shootings took place, and is alleged to have been seen in a video being ushered out to escape what may have been an assassination attempt.
Crown-Prince-Salman
To validate this theory all one has to do is look at what happened shortly after the Crown Prince returned to Saudi Arabia, as he executed the arrests and possibly even killing of dozens if not hundreds of 'Princes and officials' in what the government claimed was a massive sweep to stop corruption.
Saudi Arabia's young crown prince, Mohammed bin Salman, has taken his riskiest gamble yet with the stunning arrests of top princes, military officers, government officials and influential businessmen in the kingdom.
The sweep, which the government says is aimed at eliminating corruption, also appears to be aimed at stamping out potential rivals or critics of Prince Mohammed, popularly known as "MBS" and the son of King Salman.
Most stunning in the arrests of 11 princes and 38 officials and businessmen are the detentions of two sons of the late King Abdullah. Until Saturday, Prince Miteb bin Abdullah had headed the powerful national guard; Prince Turki bin Abdullah was once governor of the capital, Riyadh. - The Independent
In the end we may never learn the full store behind why a 'lone gunman' supposedly snapped and began shooting hundreds of random people at a concert outside his hotel window.
But we can definitively say is that the FBI's continued coverup, and the lack of any actual motive that has yet to be disseminated, means there was much more to the story than law enforcement has let on, and judging by how corrupt most of the FBI's leadership is through the Mueller investigation, it is likely that in some way the FBI might have even been involved in it.
Kenneth Schortgen Jr is a writer for The Daily Economist, Secretsofthefed.com, Roguemoney.net, and Viral Liberty, and hosts the popular youtube podcast on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. Ken can also be heard Wednesday afternoons giving an weekly economic report on the Angel Clark radio show.
Delivered by The Daily Sheeple

We encourage you to share and republish our reports, analyses, breaking news and videos (Click for details).

Was The 'Lone Wolf" Las Vegas Massacre Really A False Flag To Cover An Assassination Attempt On Saudi Crown Prince? | The Daily Sheeple

*They sure kept this under deep deep deep wraps!*


----------

